# Farbe von Pixel ermitteln



## Sneakmaster (21. Februar 2006)

Ja ich bin es noch mal 
Gibt es in VB die Möglichkeit aus einem eingeladenen Bild für jedes Pixel den Farbwert zu bestimmen und somit in eine Datei zu speichern?

Habe nämlich vor ein Prog zu schreiben, mit dem ich eine bestimmte Farbe festlege z.B. rot und diese dann in blau ändern lasse. Dies soll dann die Möglichkeit bieten aus einen Foto nur bestimmt bereiche in eine bestimmte Farbe darzustellen und den rest als weiß darzustellen.

Danke für eure Hilfe... mfg sneaky


----------



## der jonas (21. Februar 2006)

Das ginge mit 
	
	
	



```
Hex(Picture1.Point(x, y))
```
Ich würde das für dein Programm in nen Loop reinschreiben, so ging das denk ich am schnellsten


----------



## Shakie (21. Februar 2006)

Die Api GetPixel ist wesentlich schneller als die Point-Funktion. Wenn du also ein relativ großes Bild mit vielen Pixeln bearbeiten möchtest, dann solltest du die API-Funktion verwenden.

Hier findest du übrigens viele Tipps zum Thema Grafik in VB!


----------

